
What to Expect at the Independent Particulate Matter Review Panel Meeting - lidHanteyk
https://blog.ucsusa.org/gretchen-goldman/what-to-expect-at-the-independent-particulate-matter-review-panel-meeting
======
lidHanteyk
The meat of the event has occurred, and the livestreams are reviewable on
Youtube. This information is in the article, but might not be obvious.
[https://youtu.be/wpodC23hJnQ](https://youtu.be/wpodC23hJnQ) is day 1 and
[https://youtu.be/Y4LHvEAllrk](https://youtu.be/Y4LHvEAllrk) is day 2.

